
Paul B. Preciado – Learning from the Virus - andosteinmetz
https://www.artforum.com/print/202005/paul-b-preciado-82823
======
andosteinmetz
>> Healing as a society would mean inventing a new community beyond the
identity and border politics with which we have produced sovereignty until
now, but also beyond the reduction of life to cybernetic biosurveillance.

